# Can anyone explain my scan results does this mean I’m infertile



## Missy88b (9 mo ago)

*hi I have had a scan due to chronic pain 
ongoing 12 years 
I have a son already who is 13 my partner has no kids we are trying for. A baby nothings been happening .
My appointment was nhs and they are only interested in the pain not the fertility side as I already have a kid and I have to wait for the appointment with the gynaecologist.

please does anyone understand this scan and does this mean I can’t have kids I’m worried *


Ultrasound Type: Pelvis T/AT/V scan.
Reason For Referral: Gp Referral
Interpretation Summary:
COVID SCREENED BY TEMPERATURE CHECK & HAND SANITIZATION DONE.
Transvaginal scan performed with patient's consent.
Latex-free probe cover is used.
L.M.P=2 weeks ago.

The bladder is inadequately distended at the time of the scan.

The uterus is retroverted and normal in size and outline measuring 7.3 x4.1 x4.6 cm.

The myometrium is inhomogenous in echotexture.

There are two fibroids seen, the largest is intramural on the anterior wall, which is measuring 1.7 x 1.3 cm, and a small
subserosal fibroid on the anterior wall is measuring 1.0 x0.7 cm.

There are prominent para-uterine and parapelvic vessels noted consistent with pelvic venous congestion.
The endometrium is uniform and measures 0.7 cm.

The cervix appears unremarkable.

Both ovaries appear normal in size and outline demonstrating normal follicles.

The right ovary contains a dominant follicle measuring 1.8 x 1.5 cm.

Ovarian volumes are 11.5cc on the right side and 3.0cc on the left.

No adnexal mass, cyst, or free fluid was noted.

Conclusion:
Known uterine fibroids.
There are prominent para-uterine and parapelvic vessels noted consistent with pelvic venous congestion.


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

No, your not infertile, but the fibroids maybe a problem, I don’t know much about fibroids, i do know that if you take a supplement called serrapeptase they can help shrink fibroids, many ladies report success taking it for that reason to avoid surgery to remove them. You also have large veins around the bottom of your uterus which is what will be causing the pain your getting, it’s very common in ladies who have had pregnancies before, I have these large veins also. Depending on your age and how long you have been trying, you should be referred to a fertility clinic by your go, or you could ask your go to do some hormonal blood work to check how your hormones are going, also your partner should have his sperm checked as it’s not always the woman with the “problem” .


----------

